# bandsaw reindeers...



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

just a coupla routine xmas gifts, eze, no cost scrap put to good use...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

now those cool...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice..


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice Ron
Merry Christmas


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what John said


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Fun little project. Sign the bottom and eventually the little deer will remind them of nice times with grandpa. You know, the guy who smells like Old Spice and sawdust.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's pretty neat Ron


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great Ron.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I like that, Ron....


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellent...Very nice. I've seen the band-saw guy, (Alex Snodgrass??) make them. Always thought I would try it but have not. How did you learn that? Any tips on who may have a set of directions or tips for doing so. 

Surely those who receive the gifts, will be pleased.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

What a great gift! For a good woodworker there is no scraps but projects! Congrats Ron!!!
Sid.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Watching Alex Snodgrass from Carter Bandsaw Products whip out a reindeer in about a minute is inspirational. Alex gave me this little one at one of The Woodworking Shows.

Nice job Ron!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

toot-toot!
toot-toot!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ron.... what size saw and blade did you use? I especially like how you took em to the next level with all the trim and bells. The one with Santa is TOP shelf stuff...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are 2 links to patterns

https://woodgears.ca/reindeer/plans.html

DEER PATTERN - PS Wood Machines


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Mike.....


----------



## BarnOwl (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you guys. Now who has a sleigh plan, lol?


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Google "Bandsaw reindeer pattern, also you tube
I've made many fun project


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

JudgeMike said:


> Excellent...Very nice. I've seen the band-saw guy, (Alex Snodgrass??) make them. Always thought I would try it but have not. How did you learn that? Any tips on who may have a set of directions or tips for doing so.
> 
> Surely those who receive the gifts, will be pleased.


JM...use the woodgears link, cut the full rectangle pattern out, spray adhesive or wood glue to a piece of common 2x4, one on face other on edge, cut the edge first, then put a couple brad nails outside the pattern on the face to hold the pieces together, then cut out the face, voila....done, made 10 of them in an hour.

Used a 1/4" 6tpi blade, 3/16 10tpi would be better....

Quick hand sand to remove the fuzz, shellac one coat, bases are teak scrap one coat stain, one coat tung oil, drop of wood glue to deer feet holds well to base. Any specie for base is fine.

The sleigh was a one off from bandsaw box scrap.

Finishing touches, bells, ribbons, eyes all done by my bride (not my bag). Sign and date the bottom of base, the kids/grandkids get a kick outta them...

Very eze project...give it a try...


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

tip...cut the legs a bit fatter/wider than the pattern, more stable, less brittle...

The bells, ribbons, eyes, etc. all from Michaels or other craft store...

Ron


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I drill 2 holes in the area that will be waste. After cutting the 2 front view cuts (which makes the sides of the deer) I push a couple of short dowels into the holes. This keeps the three pieces together so the next cuts are easier.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Omgosh those are adorable!!!!


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice work Ron, they certainly are nice work. Love the trim
Also thanks guy's for the reference to plans.
Now I'm going to have a go at those.
Bet mine don't come out as good as yours Ron


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

These are spruce reindeer.
The two smaller curly maple had already left the shop.
Time to round them up for a family shot.
(whistles) Here Boys!!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

rpludwig said:


> JM...use the woodgears link, cut the full rectangle pattern out, spray adhesive or wood glue to a piece of common 2x4, one on face other on edge, cut the edge first, then put a couple brad nails outside the pattern on the face to hold the pieces together, then cut out the face, voila....done, made 10 of them in an hour.
> 
> Used a 1/4" 6tpi blade, 3/16 10tpi would be better....
> 
> ...



This is the same technique that I use, but mine are smaller and cut on a scroll saw. The ornaments that you all liked are also cut the same way, by cutting from two directions, but they would be more difficult to do on a bandsaw because of the inside cuts. You would need to cut the blade, thread it through a drilled hole on the work and then weld it back together to make each inside cut. Not very practical for making most 3D ornaments. The Woodworking for engineers reindeer is the same image that I use, but I have reduced it's size and cleaned it up for use on a scroll saw. In a larger size it will make great bandsaw reindeer.

Charley


----------

